# Magura EVO2 Adapter



## Metal Moses (25. März 2006)

Hi!
Was könnt ihr mir zum EVO2 Adapter sagen? ist der besser, als die ganz normale Schnellspannbefestigung? und lässt der sich auch gut einstellen?
MFG


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. März 2006)

hmm, worauf willst du hinaus?

ich hab keine erfahrung mitm evo2, aber die dinger lassen sich wohl minimal einfacher installieren als die alten evo adapter. was besonders neues und tolles sind die dinger aber nich. im vergleich zur 4 punkt befestigung sind natürlich alle magura evo systeme mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metal Moses (25. März 2006)

Also, wenn die sich besser einstellen lassen, denn is das ja schon ganz gut. $-Punkt hab ich leider nur an der Gabel, aber auf Trialmarkt.de is das ja recht güstig gerade der EVO2 deswegen. Weil V's sind einfach ******** zu fahren.


----------



## isah (25. März 2006)

> Weil V's sind einfach ******** zu fahren.



oww, das war ein großer fehler...


----------



## snake999acid (25. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> oww, das war ein großer fehler...


das war sogar ein ganz großer fehler!!!!

naja zum evo-> evo 2 adapter ist nurd er adapter zum fahren einer HS33 oder HS 11 auf Canti sockeln!
der name Evo + 2 heißt nur, dass es die 2e ausgabe ist vom Adapter.
die erste version war ****, nur rumgefingere bis endlich alles gieng (oder auch nicht ^^)
der evo 2 ist dagegen weltklasse, ein simpler adapter für canti. sockel miot schnellspannvorrichtung!
einfaches montieren.

kleiner tipp, bevor du hier irgend ne frage ins forum wirft, schau doch erst mal auf magura.de ?


----------



## User129 (25. März 2006)

hehe lol


----------



## Metal Moses (25. März 2006)

1. War das kein Fehler, sondern meine ansicht und
2. is das eine frage, was ihr davon haltet und was ihr damit für erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## isah (25. März 2006)

> 1. War das kein Fehler, sondern meine ansicht und



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=43476&highlight=v-brake


----------



## Monty98 (25. März 2006)

isah, meister der links


----------



## Metal Moses (25. März 2006)

Gut, das was da steht is logisch! Geb ich zu, aber meine erfahrung sagen mir was anderes. MEINE!
Also ich bleib dabei, und ich glaub auch nicht, das ich zu blöd bin die richtig einzustellen. Ich hatte sogar Nokon Zugaussenhüllen und da kam auch nicht viel bei raus.
Ausserdem geht es mit nich um V's sonderm um die erfahrungen mit dem Adapter.


----------



## isah (25. März 2006)

die passende antwort steht in dem thread:



			
				Aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, letztlich entscheidet er Rahmen, welches System besser ist: Wenn Cantisockel am Rad sind, sollte man V-Brakes fahren. Maguras sind wirklich nur geil, wenn man die entsprechenden Aufnahmen am Rad hat. Dieses Gedeiksel mit den Evolution Adaptern ist wirklch nicht effektiv.



@monty

das schöne hier ist, es wurde schon alles doppelt und dreifach durchgekaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2006)

Also ich habe beide systeme schon probiert und kann nur sagen das der schnell spanner echt fürn ars** ist. Wenn man das alles mit schrauben macht find ich sogar den ersten besser, denn beim evo 2 ist das mit der montage platte nicht so toll da man die aufnahme der kolben nur noch sehr gering verschieben kann. Außer dem ist der druck punkt da durch viel weicher auch wenn jetzt eigentlich 2 booster sind. Die plastik abstüzungen fürn rahmen machen das ganze viel steifer.

tschu nico


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. März 2006)

also, ich hatte zwar den EVO1-adapter nicht, aber den EVO2 und ich fand ihn allgemein beschissen, also fürn cityrad ok, aber TRIAL ? nenene...

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. März 2006)

Metal Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, das was da steht is logisch! Geb ich zu, aber meine erfahrung sagen mir was anderes. MEINE!
> Also ich bleib dabei, und ich glaub auch nicht, das ich zu blöd bin die richtig einzustellen. Ich hatte sogar Nokon Zugaussenhüllen und da kam auch nicht viel bei raus.



Wie meinst du es kam nix bei raus? Findest du sie schwächer von der Bremsleistung oder  nur schwammiger/weicher?


----------



## Metal Moses (26. März 2006)

Also, ich hab mir den druckpunkt so eingestellt, das er angenehm zu fahren ist, aber leider konnte ich den hebel immer fast bis an den griff ziehen. ich hab auch schon verschiedene Belege, Belagsstellungen und Züge ausprobiert, aber es war immer n total Schwammiges Gefühl und bei Backhops und so is die Bremse immer n bissel durchgerutscht. Die Felge ist auch fettfrei.


----------



## TheBASStian (26. März 2006)

vergiss es.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

Metal Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab mir den druckpunkt so eingestellt, das er angenehm zu fahren ist, aber leider konnte ich den hebel immer fast bis an den griff ziehen. ich hab auch schon verschiedene Belege, Belagsstellungen und Züge ausprobiert, aber es war immer n total Schwammiges Gefühl und bei Backhops und so is die Bremse immer n bissel durchgerutscht. Die Felge ist auch fettfrei.




Ja dann keine ahnung was du gemacht hast aber viele andere Leute mit Vbrakes haben das nicht.
Druckpunkt ok, bremskraft genau so gut wie ne hs33 und auch kein durchrutschen  Keine Ahnung was du da (falsch) gemacht hast

Bastian, er sprach von seinen vbrakes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2006)

er hat nichts falsch gemacht. Das ist einfach dieses dumme Evo 2 system habe das gleich prob mit durch rutschen und schwammigem Druckpunkt. Fahre sogar mit 2 booster. also Evo 2 ist echt kagge. Wenn maggies + cantisockel dann das alte Evo system. das ist um längen besser


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

les mal nach auf was er geantwortet ha!
Es ging darum das bei ihm vbrakes immer schlecht funktionierten


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2006)

oh sry tut mir leid. habs wohl falsch verstanden


----------

